# Con lui...



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

Nel suo ufficio
-Fottiti, ma come cazzo ti permetti di comportarti in questo modo?-
lui- Scusami hai ragione ma li leggi i giornali e sai benissimo che...-
-Io non so un cazzo di niente, la buona educazione travalica ogni cosa.-
-Sei bellissima quando ti incazzi.-
-Bellissima sta cippa, mollami. Direi che ora le cose sono chiare.-
-Chiare?-
-Si Man, chiare.-
Baciata e abbracciata stretta. E io -Ci sono le telecamere e siamo in mezzo ad un corridoio.-
-Me ne frego.- 
-Tu non...-
Bacio. Bacio. Bacio.
La mia faccia tutta spiaccicata tra le sue mani, come quando si prendono i visi dei bimbi e li schiaccicchi.

Madonna mia.






E' finita.


----------



## babsi (28 Febbraio 2013)

sèsè, le ultime parole famose...
:carneval:

a parte scherzi la cosa era bella smosciata da un po', nonostante il revival del motel, quindi non è che che stupisca questa tua presa ulteriore di posizione, e però...non credo finisca così improvvisa senza nessun altro strascico.
ari:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

concordo con Babsi.non e'finito un bel niente..


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57;bt7517 ha detto:
			
		

> concordo con Babsi.non e'finito un bel niente..


mi sa che ha ragione Lotharone. SE fosse finita non si permetterebbe di comportarsi come se avesse diritti su di te.


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

finita nel senso che non lo "sento" come prima.
Altre scopate?
Può darsi. Non lo so. Mai mettere limiti alla provvidenza ma...la sua testa mi manca.
E senza quella il suo corpo non è che mi interessi molto.
ho bisogno della maledetta testa per eccitarmi. Di scambio neurale. Di giochi. Di ridere e scherzare, anche solo una volta alla settimana.
Non c'è. 
Un corpo senza testa non mi ha mai interessato.



ma merda.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe;bt7519 ha detto:
			
		

> finita nel senso che non lo "sento" come prima.
> Altre scopate?
> Può darsi. Non lo so. Mai mettere limiti alla provvidenza ma...la sua testa mi manca.
> E senza quella il suo corpo non è che mi interessi molto.
> ...


Come ti capisco.......................................


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla;bt7520 ha detto:
			
		

> Come ti capisco.......................................


lo so...
Accidenti però...era l'amante perfetto.
Tutta testa, tutto scontro, tutto gioco senza impegno.
Un erotismo giocoso via mail ogni tanto per poi avere il picco in motel una volta al mese.

Vabbè.
Che devo dire.

Ma non posso essere come lothar che si oh, deve essere intelligente ma basta saperlo? nel senso...non è che lo deve anche dimostrare no? Sempre intendo.
Ma perchè mi eccito prima con il cervello?


----------



## Innominata (28 Febbraio 2013)

Perche', come diceva Bataille, il cervello e' l'organo sessuale piu' potente...


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2013)

Una storia che finisce è triste.

Le storie che finiscono senza quasi un perchè, perchè qualcosa è cambiato, sono ancora più tristi.
Guardi quello che c'è stato, non lo riconosci in quello che c'è... è una delusione, una malinconia. 
E' solitudine, anche quando sei circondata di affetti.

Un bacio stella


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7524 ha detto:
			
		

> Una storia che finisce è triste.
> 
> Le storie che finiscono senza quasi un perchè, perchè qualcosa è cambiato, sono ancora più tristi.
> Guardi quello che c'è stato, non lo riconosci in quello che c'è... è una delusione, una malinconia.
> ...


non sono triste, sono più incredula.
Incredula perchè ho il sospetto che...
Ci devo pensare.


----------



## babsi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe;bt7525 ha detto:
			
		

> non sono triste, sono più incredula.
> Incredula perchè ho il sospetto *che*...
> Ci devo pensare.


che..?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2013)

Cara Tebe intendi male..perche'la penso esattamente come te.Infatti ho appena colpito nel segno,perche'ho trovato una donna che e'rimasta favorevolmente colpita dal mio,diciamo cosi'..modus vivendi..

Perche'le ho scritto che per me non esiste vedersi solo per il motel,ma sopratutto perlare,prendere un caffe',magari scambiarsi una carezza.E ovvio che una donnetta scema,non apprezza..perche'pensa''e che cavolo ho da dire??''.Perche'Tebe,mica tutti sono come noi due.

Quanto a Man..forse e'finita per te..ma se lui si e'preso il galattico rischio di baciarti,nei corridoi aziendali e'super coinvolto.Stai attenta..visto il tipo..non la prendera' bene..fossi in te manderei freddo sms.e stop...cosi'nn rischi niente.

Spero di averti chiarito il dogma lothariano....buona giornata!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

babsi;bt7528 ha detto:
			
		

> che..?


*che?*


----------



## Flavia (1 Marzo 2013)

viva Mattia!!!
ho sviluppato una antipatia epica per man:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

Flavia;bt7534 ha detto:
			
		

> viva Mattia!!!
> ho sviluppato una antipatia epica per man:unhappy:


ma pure io, da tempo immemore.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2013)

A me piace:smile:


----------



## Eliade (1 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7531 ha detto:
			
		

> [COLOR=#000000 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CHE???*


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2013)

che...niente.
Solo pensieri da egocentrica.
:blank:


----------



## babsi (1 Marzo 2013)

Tebe;bt7547 ha detto:
			
		

> che...niente.
> Solo pensieri da egocentrica.
> :blank:


rendiceli noti, sennò non sei una vera egocentrica, no? :carneval:


----------



## Leda (1 Marzo 2013)

farfalla;bt7543 ha detto:
			
		

> A me piace:smile:


Anche a me ^^


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2013)

pure a me.
anche se molto bene.
Una botta e via annuale diciamo.
Tipo la cena aziendale natalizia ecco.


----------

